# Glass Minnows



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone have a recipie for salt water glass minnow fly? Prefer a video. Trout are feasting on them under the dock lights. They are so spooky they haul out when a plug hits the water. Think I'll try flies if I can get an effective pattern.
Thanks


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

A clouser should work. Google glass minnow fly pattern,alot of videos there.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*glass minnow*

here you go. this is the ****z!


----------

